# Google Chrome Themes?



## Grape (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone made one or at least experimented? Looking for tips and/or shortcuts...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2009)

They just came out with a Hatsune Miku one I believe.


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2009)

Hollie

has all the latest themes, but I am trying to make my own from scratch... or mainly from scratch

p.s. I suggest the Ecko theme...so dope..


----------

